
Old, generic drug for rare disease gets new price tag: $89,000 per year - happy-go-lucky
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/02/old-generic-drug-for-rare-disease-gets-new-price-tag-89000-per-year/
======
kem
, or: Why the FDA and US Drug Regulation is Broken.

Seriously, if they want drug manufacturers to do research on a generic drug
for a rare disease, give them a research grant.

------
des429
FDA creates another monopoly.. drug company doing something completely LEGAL
receives all the heat.

